# Father/kid Thurs. 6/4



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

I am contemplating a short trip tomorrow with my 9 year old stepson tomorrow. I usually dont hesitate to fish by myself offshore but I hate to think about having him out there and something happen to me and another adult not be there to help. Checking to see if anybody has a kid in the 7-11 range (he is 9) that would like to run probably about 30-40 miles tomorrow, split gas, bait, cleaning etc. I have a 36 contender cc and will be going out of freeport marina around 7:30 to 8.


----------

